# s/o nudity and young children



## bluedaisy (Sep 5, 2008)

My 6 month old dd sleeps in a cosleeper and often ends in bed with us for a significant amount of the night.

My DH and I like to sleep naked







I now have to sleep with a sleeping bra on and my DH sleeps naked.

My dd always sleeps cuddled up next to me and at this point doesn't even really touch my DH at all during sleep.

So I know at some point it will no longer be appropriate for my DH to sleep naked if dd is still in the bed. Assuming that DD is not cuddling with DH but just sleeping next to him in bed, at what age do you think it becomes inappropriate for DH to be naked?


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm one of the few odd balls around here. My vote is "never" but that wasn't an option so I chose "other".

A lot of famlies have no problem with naked co sleeping. To each their own and you have to do whatever floats your boat.....but my opinions is "gross!".

Whatever you do, I wouldn't tell people IRL about your sleeping habits. I've known CPS to take kids away for naked co-sleeping before. Like most things, just don't broadcast it.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Until one of them stops being comfortable with it. For some parents, this is at birth. In "nudist" families, it might be "never" or "when the child hits puberty."


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Other.

When either your dd or your dh is uncomfortable, then it's time to stop. DD stopped cosleeping with us long before it reached that point. It's not a big deal around here if she happens to walk in and see dh naked, and she does crawl in for a morning cuddle sometimes. Usually, dh is up before she is, but not always. It's not an issue for any of us. DH does, however, kick her out so he can get dressed. He's not comfortable with her _seeing_ him naked (maybe because she makes embarrassing comments).

So, if dd were still cosleeping, I expect dh would wear boxers or something, just so he didn't have to get up naked with her in the room. It's hard to say.


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

My parents always slept naked. And I was never rejected if I came in during the night with a nightmare, wanting to share the bed. Sometimes I would be in the middle, sometimes next to my mom. I dont remember when I stopped coming to sleep in their bed at night - around age 9 maybe? I actually have no idea. I know I stopped when I started feeling like I was "too old" to go sleep with mom and dad when getting a bit spooked.

What I do know is that my dad - and my mom for that matter - always slept naked. And it was NEVER EVER an issue. Not ever. I have not ever thought twice about it.
As long as nothing inappropriate is going on and as long as noone is bothered by it - whats the big deal?
I am european, so I may be missing some cultural issues here - but really - its no bigger deal than what is made of it.

I guess what people are nervous about is the whole sex monster/ child molester fear. But hey - a guy can be a monster even when wearing boxers. Putting them on wont turn an abuser into a good decent guy - just like taking them off wont make a good ordinary guy an abuser.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

When either your DH, DD or both are uncomfortable with the arraingment.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

It's only inappropriate if one of them becomes uncomfortable with it.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seie* 
What I do know is that my dad - and my mom for that matter - always slept naked. And it was NEVER EVER an issue. Not ever. I have not ever thought twice about it.
As long as nothing inappropriate is going on and as long as noone is bothered by it - whats the big deal?

I don't get it, either. I think there's just a very strong "nudity = sex" thing in people's minds. There's also the modesty thing, but I don't understand anything about that part of it.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Until one of them stops being comfortable with it. For some parents, this is at birth. In "nudist" families, it might be "never" or "when the child hits puberty."

I agree with this. It is really a personal choice for your family to make.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

In our house it's when someone is uncomfortable. DD1 is 6 and we are still very comfortable with it.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

It doesn't have to change at any certain/set age IMO. As PP have stated I think it should change when your child/Dh feel a shift in needs/need for more privacy.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Until one of them stops being comfortable with it. For some parents, this is at birth. In "nudist" families, it might be "never" or "when the child hits puberty."









:


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

"Other" here, too, and I'm with the "when someone gets uncomfortable."

In our case, that was sometime around age 2, when one of our daughters demonstrated that she's a "burrower." She likes to have her feet under someone. Waaaay under. My husband only had to get his goods scratched by little tiny toes once to start sleeping with boxers!


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

i hit 3 by mistake when i meant to hit other. ditto the pps.

Just a thought, would it make a difference if YOU were naked and you had a son? I bathe with my 5 yr old periodcally and we are pretty blase about nudity around here (though we don't sleep naked, due to comfort).


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Until one of them stops being comfortable with it. For some parents, this is at birth. In "nudist" families, it might be "never" or "when the child hits puberty."









:


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seie* 
I guess what people are nervous about is the whole sex monster/ child molester fear. But hey - a guy can be a monster even when wearing boxers. Putting them on wont turn an abuser into a good decent guy - just like taking them off wont make a good ordinary guy an abuser.

I can't speak for everyone, but I *highly* doubt anyone here is concerned about this. Actually, I can't imagine ANYONE making this sort of leap.

I think it's more of a "is seeing their parents naked going to psychologically damage my child" sort of fear.

I agree with pp's that it's cool up until it isn't cool with either you, your DH or your DD anymore.


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:

I think it's more of a "is seeing their parents naked going to psychologically damage my child" sort of fear.
Could someone explain this to me? Cause I truely, honestly dont understand how seing parents naked could damage a child? IMO its more damaging to be overly modest as that will show the child that there is something shameful about the naked body. I am sure though that if the parents have that approach, and a child accidentally saw a naked parent, it could cause the child to feel ashamed and embarressed.

About the link sex monster and nudity - my point was just that it seems to me that with all the talk of and fear of child molestation and sexual abuse we have become more afraid of nudity around children in general - even though in the vast majority of families there are no problems with that kind of abuse - whether the parents run around naked or not.


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

nudity is not dirty. nor is it inharently (sp?) sexual. if your daughter or either parent is uncomfortable with it, then it's time to stop. otherwise, i don't see what the problem is. sometimes i sleep naked, sometimes my dp does, & sometimes we wear pjs. we are comfortable being naked & i know this sends the message to our sons that there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

DH hardly ever (almost never) sleeps nude but if he did it would be when someone felt uncomfortable.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

For our family, *if* the child remained in bed and slept cuddled with dh, it would be around the 18 mo to 2 year stage.

For us, nudism is not a regular social activity. Dh and I usually sleep "undressed"







but it is something private. At two we still giggle at the kid who likes to run around naked before getting ready for bed, but we are gradually directing a child that age towards modesty.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

When the child makes a comment that dad looks like a naked mole rat........LOL.









Actually my dh never slept naked. But we both often walked from bathroom to bedroom naked after bathing. My dh stopped when my oldest made that comment.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
It's only inappropriate if one of them becomes uncomfortable with it.

You guys are brave. I'd be so worried CPS would get involved somehow...DD mentions it at school or something, and BAM. CPS at your doorstep. Not worth the risk to me...


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I've read a lot of comments on this board that seem to equate any type of modesty with 'teaching children their bodies are shameful.' I strongly disagree.

As far as naked cosleeping, I just don't see the need. Who does it hurt to wear some underoos? In view of the fact that many mainstreamers view it as wrong, CPS views it as wrong, and there are no tangible benefits (we aren't talking about extended breastfeeding here) I voted age 1.

Now I don't in any way believe that it is doing harm to most families, only that to me, it seems unecessary. DH and I have parts of us that are only for one another, only to be seen by one another.

To each family, their own!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
You guys are brave. I'd be so worried CPS would get involved somehow...DD mentions it at school or something, and BAM. CPS at your doorstep. Not worth the risk to me...

Oh mama...I know exactly what you mean...but you know, I've come to a point in my life, where I recognize that I am a good and generous human, who has a hard working, loving husband and a great kid...I"M OKAY! MY rules, the way our family lives...is OKAY. It is good, sweet, honest and true to ourselves and kind to others. We don't live in such a way, that we need the confines of "moral law"...I should be able to live for my own comfort, but I do not. Look at all of these things I do, the rules I follow, the things I fear which I should not...all imposed upon us by "society". I look around at this crazy society that I really find quite barbaric, unfeeling and cold and often, wish I could drop out of....but I don't have that choice...all I can do, is turn inward for as much of the day as possible...make a cacoon in my home, that is a true reflection of the way we want to live, the lifestyle which brings smiles to the lips of those I love the most.

So...yeah. "Society" can't deal with my beautiful husband sleeping naked, with a naked baby next to him...and a naked wife on the other side....and you know what I say to that. Tough crap. Life is too short for me to cast aside such a beautiul pleasure as sleeping in the nude, burrowed in a warm little sleep den, with those people I love the most. It's too precious, it's too perfect...I won't deny my child that closeness, if that's the way we all prefer to sleep, because of some lingering fear...about this crazy, evil of misunderstanding and "body shame" which lives outside our homes...apparently waiting for a chance to swipe at us, steal from us what is most precious, because they can't cope with the fact that we are free in our own home, to abandon such crap as "Everybody has to feel the same way about their body and tailor their parenting as such".

To me, there is nothing more beautiful than a naked person...a person free of clothing, is unhindered in the most basic, and therefore, purest sense. There is nothing hanging off of him, preventing a breeze from making itself felt...there is nothing to hide the beautiful cruves, hairy legs, pretty, young bum! It's wonderful, to see a body in motion....we are not nudists, so I really relish the delightful glimpses I get here and there of my handsome husband completely in the buff. He sleeps naked, I always have...much less so during the early infant days...more and more so again as she is a solid nighttime sleeper...and I am simply smitten, to return to this glorious state of "Free sleep"...I love the feeling of nakedness during sleep. Our DD will sleep naked along side naked parents until DH is no longer comfortable with it...but, it's not like DD hangs around him naked, you know? When he gets up in the morning, he roots around for boxers and throws them on...then a tshirt (or, my favorite, no shirt ad a robe! YES!) and we go about our business. She catches flashes here and there of him naked...and well, she is around me naked ALL the time. SO...hangy boobs and all, it's out there! But breasts are very familiar and boring to her, being an obvious utility...and the rest of me is so normal for her, that really, it's just me, the mama beasty. Big and fleshy, great for resting on....not really anything to think about!

That's how I want to live. For us. For our comfort. I refuse to let anyone...this "society" of ours or whatever else, make me feel different or shamed, because I refuse to cover up at all times or deny my child healthy exposure to the day to day, practical aspect of living, that is nudity. It's normal, it's okay, I don't feel shame, I don't want her to either.

I want my DD to be naked as long as it suits her. There is nothing so precious, as a child running free and naked, living naked...before they get ideas of modesty in their heads. It's nice, to see a kid...unaware of themselves in that manner...unaware that there is anything wrong or shameful with them, at their truest, most basic level...just, them. I want DD free like that as long as she feels good about it...and when she hits that age of modesty...so be it, she'll find nothing but acceptance and safety here, in THAT phase too.....but I do wish her to be free as long as possible.

Anyway...long winded, as per usual...but...my take.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
*I've read a lot of comments on this board that seem to equate any type of modesty with 'teaching children their bodies are shameful.'* I strongly disagree.

As far as naked cosleeping, I just don't see the need. Who does it hurt to wear some underoos? In view of the fact that many mainstreamers view it as wrong, CPS views it as wrong, and there are no tangible benefits (we aren't talking about extended breastfeeding here) I voted age 1.

Now I don't in any way believe that it is doing harm to most families, only that to me, it seems unecessary. DH and I have parts of us that are only for one another, only to be seen by one another.

To each family, their own!


Right...but then, YOUR view outlines the feeling that nudity is inherently sexual by it's very nature...I'm assuming, because it leaves sexual parts unclothed.

"It's just as easy to put on some underoos" - it's just as easy not to....YOU find it sexual, to leave some body parts uncovered. *I* do not. Why should I live my life, based on what may or may not require CPS to take my child away?

Furthermore...in a placeand time where these "requirements" of CPS don't extend to the kind of child abuse/neglect that I see in the mainstream culture and would never allow in my home...I say "screw 'em" doubly hard.

The lady down the street, can schedule feedings and let her child scream in agonizing hunger, so that she can get him on a schedule that is more convenient for HER, deny her child the basic right to eat when he's hungry....then she can dump him in his crib, to let him scream alone in the dark, without any hope for comfort, blanket train him with a ruler when he's six months old...and don't forget the very mainstream practice of genital mutilation, which still, somehow, exists in our culture.....all of these things are okay, but nobody better catch wind of my DD sleeping naked in between two naked parents...for fear that someone will come and snatch MY f-ing kid away? My blood, is actually boiling, thinking of it.

These people out here, who make the rules....are LOCO. Theyare damn crazy. I'm not going to allow these circ lovin', formula preferring, CIO fanatic, spanking pushing UAV, to make me FEAR them....in my home, in my own home....where chidlren are loved ALWAYS, never have to cry alone in the dark, are fed when they're hungry and are never without a cozy lap, or warm bossom to cuddle up into for warmth, comfort. In MY house, we follow OUR rules....not the stupid ones based on fear and body hating...and, in my view, man/boy fearing/hating...I refuse to be ruled in my heart and mind by these people. No way.

Man. The very thought that these people might "find out" about our "weird" sleeping arrangement and swoop in to take my baby away, should strike enough fear in my heart, that we should all just throw on some underoos, because, "it's jut as easy"?? In my mind, that comes through as: "You should just let these people strike fear in your heart and tailor your lifestyle around their warped views...because, you know, they have control over you....just submit to it, it's just as easy." NEVER!! NEVER EVER! I'm a mother, damn it. What kind of kids am I raising, if I allow them to think, that somehow their best intentions, they're best and most genuine effort to live well and be who they think they are, isn't enough? That at the end of the day, no matter how good they are, no matter how strong and proud they are in their own personhood...they should bow to some useless, failing, powertripping beaurocracey, out of fear. NEVER. I would rather die i nthe streets, fighting for a free future for my children, then allow them to become a part of the masses of people, who have allowed the chains of enslaved living, to be tightened every generation or so, all for the sake of what's "easiest". It's just as easy to live on your knees.....well, maybe for some people, but thanks very much I'll die standing and fighting for my freedom to parent my children the way I see fit. And dammit I'll sleep naked with whoever, whenever and for however long as we all want to!

In MY home state...our motto, is Live Free or Die. And you know, some folks around here still feel that way. I'm not going to let anyone rule my life with some vague fear...I'm an excellent parent and dammit I'll live how I want to. My kids are lucky, to have such crazy adoring love - everything we do, is to make our lives perfect for these kids.

I'm so sick of CPS. It shouldn't even enter my mind, that CPS would ever show up at my door. I give my very life blood...we pour our SOULS into trying to make our life everything it should be for our kids....I have tears running down my face right now, because of the number of mamas here who I KNOW are GREAT mamas....who have this fear in the back of their heads...it's WRONG. Whatever happened to standing up for ourselves?? Whatever happened to believing that we have a right to stand tall and live proudly??? What is the future for our children...if we should have so much fear right now? As we sit here?? It's not just naked cosleeping...look at all of the areas of your life, which are not lived as you wish...which are tailored toward keeping your head down, not bucking the system. Over on the UC boards, big topic right now....people are nervous, because the "Patriot" Act is making it more difficult to get a birth certificate if you birth alone...people...why are we letting ourselves slip along with this? I'm just so fed up with my family life and the ways in which I want to parent, causing me to second guess...because I worry about a neighbor hearing me UC, or a friend who is not like minded catching wind of something we do, which is not considered "normal". Well....whatever, I see normal everyday, in the mother who slaps her kid in the grocery store...and the small children left alone in the car in the summer time with the windows rolled up and the baby, next door to us, whose screams can be heard for hours on end. I'm sick of normal. I'm quite proudly, NOT NORMAL.

Oh man. This topic stirs me, to say the least. My apologies for ranting, mispelling and the like.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
As far as naked cosleeping, I just don't see the need. Who does it hurt to wear some underoos?

Well I know at least one person who can't sleep in anything and wakes up continuously through out the night when she does wear clothes or underwear to bed, so it does hurt some people to have to wear something to bed.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
I've read a lot of comments on this board that seem to equate any type of modesty with 'teaching children their bodies are shameful.' I strongly disagree.

There are those of us who don't even understand "modesty" in this context. Modesty, to me, is about humility, lack of boastfulness, etc...not about naked bodies, which we all have.

Quote:

As far as naked cosleeping, I just don't see the need. Who does it hurt to wear some underoos? In view of the fact that many mainstreamers view it as wrong, CPS views it as wrong, and there are no tangible benefits (we aren't talking about extended breastfeeding here) I voted age 1.
The day I decide how to parent based on what mainstream society and/or CPS thinks about it, someone better check me into a psych ward. I can't even imagine caring about that kind of thing. As for me, it's not about any particular benefit. All three of my kids have preferred to sleep naked. I prefer to sleep naked (actually, wearing any clothing to bed makes it harder for me to sleep). I see no reason _not_ to cosleep naked, when everybody involved is more comfortable that way.

I know that after my divorce, ds1 used to sleep with me some nights, when he was feeling a bit insecure. He didn't stop doing that until dh moved in (ds1 was not even remotely comfortable with that). So, ds1 still slept with me occasionally until he was a few months past his 8th birthday.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I went with other as well, when one of the two of them is uncomfortable with it.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Until one of them stops being comfortable with it. For some parents, this is at birth. In "nudist" families, it might be "never" or "when the child hits puberty."









:

The human body is a wonderful beautiful thing, and it's not shameful at all!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I think the question of comfortability on both people's part makes a difference. I do actually care what CPS might think or the kids might say that could cause trouble, but I wouldn't structure my life around it. I think having things very matter of fact and not "there's your dad NAKED!!!!" makes a difference too. There was a stage where DH felt more comfortable with swim trunks on when bathing with DD. I thought it a bit silly personally. Then she got old enough to insist on taking "swimsuit baths like Daddy." I guess she thought DH always bathed with a suit on!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
I think the question of comfortability on both people's part makes a difference. I do actually care what CPS might think or the kids might say that could cause trouble, but I wouldn't structure my life around it. I think having things very matter of fact and not "there's your dad NAKED!!!!" makes a difference too. There was a stage where DH felt more comfortable with swim trunks on when bathing with DD. I thought it a bit silly personally. Then she got old enough to insist on taking "swimsuit baths like Daddy." I *guess she thought DH always bathed with a suit on!*









Bolded = So cute I can hardly stand it! That's adorable!


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
I've read a lot of comments on this board that seem to equate any type of modesty with 'teaching children their bodies are shameful.' I strongly disagree.

As far as naked cosleeping, I just don't see the need. Who does it hurt to wear some underoos? In view of the fact that many mainstreamers view it as wrong, CPS views it as wrong, and there are no tangible benefits (we aren't talking about extended breastfeeding here) I voted age 1.

Now I don't in any way believe that it is doing harm to most families, only that to me, it seems unnecessary. DH and I have parts of us that are only for one another, only to be seen by one another.

To each family, their own!


I do lots of things that are unnecessary. Sleeping in my own bed, in the way that is the most comfortable, is just one of them I guess.

I think I could argue that it hurts *everyone* when folks start doing things *just because* that is what the the mainstream does. You know, life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness and all of that.

Naked bodies are no big deal in our house.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I voted "Other" w/personal comfort levels being the reason. I do wonder, though, if both parents sleep naked that encourages the child to not come to their bed (even if they would like to) once the child is no longer comfortable with parental nudity.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGirlieMama* 
"Other" here, too, and I'm with the "when someone gets uncomfortable."

In our case, that was sometime around age 2, when one of our daughters demonstrated that she's a "burrower." She likes to have her feet under someone. Waaaay under. My husband only had to get his goods scratched by little tiny toes once to start sleeping with boxers!









I can't believe people sleep naked with their older co-sleepers not because it is wrong in any way, but because of the wiggly little toes and the hair they like to burrow in







No thanks! With how much DS kicks, I'm surprised DP doesn't wear a cup to bed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
You guys are brave. I'd be so worried CPS would get involved somehow...DD mentions it at school or something, and BAM. CPS at your doorstep. Not worth the risk to me...

I don't really worry about a lot of stuff like that because if it is normal in your home, chances are it just won't come up. I don't think it has really occured to my son to say, "Oh, yes, lets not discuss Pokemon for a moment and discuss who has seen their parent showering recently" kwim? If someone has something *special* to share, situations like this might come up (like a new bunk bed) but generally it just doesn't occur to kids to talk about it.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 







I can't believe people sleep naked with their older co-sleepers not because it is wrong in any way, but because of the wiggly little toes and the hair they like to burrow in







No thanks! With how much DS kicks, I'm surprised DP doesn't wear a cup to bed









I've never had any problems with any of my kids...aside from a bit of nipple-twiddling, and that was always from nurslings, so it wasn't really a bedsharing issue, yk? DD did get dh in the scrotum a couple of times...but she was only about 18 months.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I voted "other." When somebody starts feeling uncomfortable then you should stop. It may never become an issue at all.


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

Ah-that is a tough question. At six months she doesn't move much, but by a year she could be all over the place. I guess it really depends on your personal family. I would feel that DH would now...or would have when the baby started sleeping in the bed...wear underwear/boxer shorts/bottoms. I have no problem w/DS who is 42 months seeing me naked while I am getting dressed/showering, but I wouldn't be comfortable sleeping with him while naked.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
Right...but then, YOUR view outlines the feeling that nudity is inherently sexual by it's very nature...I'm assuming, because it leaves sexual parts unclothed.

"It's just as easy to put on some underoos" - it's just as easy not to....YOU find it sexual, to leave some body parts uncovered. *I* do not. Why should I live my life, based on what may or may not require CPS to take my child away?


----------



## bluedaisy (Sep 5, 2008)

Haha, I guess I didnt make very good poll options since almost everyone chose "other"









It's good to hear other people do this too and don't think anything of it. I have never seen my dad naked, and he won't be in the same room with me when i'm nursing.

So I guess I'm not sure what is appropriate when it comes to nudity, since my dad has always been so reserved about it. I've seen my mom naked and it was never a big deal, but not my dad.

At this point, it doesn't seem like a big deal to me, and I'm glad most of you agree. DH and I have been sleeping naked since we got married and we just continued when dd came along. it did seem silly for my dh to cover himself for a newborn, so I guess we'll stop when he or she gets uncomfortable.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Until one of them stops being comfortable with it. For some parents, this is at birth. In "nudist" families, it might be "never" or "when the child hits puberty."

Yep, I agree with this, and voted other.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

AverysMomma, post #24, beautiful.







#25- I agree and I appreciate your passion.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
When the child makes a comment that dad looks like a naked mole rat........LOL.









Actually my dh never slept naked. But we both often walked from bathroom to bedroom naked after bathing. My dh stopped when my oldest made that comment.


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

AverysMomma, i love reading your posts. you really, REALLY should write a book









i agree that until someone is uncomfortable, it's totally fine,

i don't buy 500 thread count sheets to sleep in for nothing


----------



## Pen_esque (Feb 12, 2008)

As long as DD and DH are comfortable with it, we'll continue to do it. It's one of the most delicious things in my life--drifting off to sleep sandwiched between my precious daughter and husband.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamarootoo* 
AverysMomma, i love reading your posts. you really, REALLY should write a book

















:

Me too. Or how about a blog? That'd be a blog I'd read!


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

"You guys are brave. I'd be so worried CPS would get involved somehow...DD mentions it at school or something, and BAM. CPS at your doorstep. Not worth the risk to me..."

wow, how sad to live in such fear! same could go for homebirthing, ECing, co-sleeping in general, delaying or not vaxing, breastfeeding past infancy & a whole heap of a lot of the issues many of us MDC mums value. but we make these choices because we feel they are important or the healthiest option, or simply what feels right to us, despite the fact that it strays from mainstream norms. we are living our lives by trusting instinct & personal comfort & all of that good stuff. which could completely mean you hospital birth & sleep in lots of clothes & all of that conventional stuff, but you'd be doing it for different reasons than fear of the status quo coming down on you or the authorities giving you trouble.

does CPS really cause so much fear in people generally?? that's awful & scary. another reason i'm happy to be raising my kids outside of the USA (not bashing those of you who are, of course)

averysmomma- awesome post! 

i guess this also triggers me because i'm sick of being called "so BRAVE" for homebirthing- but that's a whole other rant for a different forum!


----------

